# Safari 6 plante à l'ouverture d'onglet



## Litchix (9 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Safari 6 fraichement téléchargé/installé, je le lance avec engouement, curieux de voir les nouveautés. Surprise, dès que j'ouvre un onglet/une fenêtre sur une page vide ou _top sites_, Safari plante illico. Seul moyen: ouvrir des pages non-vides... ce qui n'est pas franchement optimal.

Soucis supplémentaire: Safari plante tout simplement quand j'essaye de lancer _top sites_ sur une page pré-existante.

Pour info: je tourne sur un Mac Pro de 2006 équipé de Lion. Je n'ai eu par contre aucun soucis avec mon MB Air tout frais...

Suis-je seul? Avez-vous quelque chose à conseiller? .. ou simplement attendre un correctif


----------



## otgl (9 Août 2012)

Essaie ceci:

Dans le menu de Safari, choisir Safari > Réinitialiser Safari...
Dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche, cocher toutes les cases sauf "Supprimer les noms et mots de passe".
Cliquer sur le bouton "Réinitialiser".

Si le problème persiste, essaie ceci:

Dans le menu de Safari, choisir Safari > Préférences...
Dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche, cliquer sur l'onglet Extensions.
Mettre l'interrupteur à "Désactivé".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

J'avais aussi des soucis de plantage à l'ouverture d'onglets.

J'ai réinitialisé Safari et ça a l'air d'être rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## Litchix (11 Août 2012)

Merci de votre réponse. 

Le problème persiste toujours. Là Safari plante quand je clique sur "répondre" sur le forum. Il plante aussi quand j'active/désactive les extensions... c'est un peu lourd :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2012)

Dans le cul Lulu ! Le problème est revenu ! :mouais:


----------



## otgl (12 Août 2012)

Essayez une ou plusieurs de ces solutions:

Mettre à jour Adobe Flash Player.
Mettre à jour tous les logiciels qui s'intègrent dans Safari (comme 1Password).
Désactiver les extensions de Safari (Safari > Préférences > Extensions > Désactivé).
Désactiver les modules additionnels de Safari. (Dans le menu de Finder, cliquer sur Aller > Aller au dossier... Entrer "/Library/Internet Plug-ins/" et cliquer sur "Aller". Les modules se trouvent là sous forme de fichiers. Déplacer temporairement les modules vers un autre dossier, pour les désactiver.)


----------



## Litchix (13 Août 2012)

Mais que oui... mais bien sûr... mais quand nigaud... Glims pardi! Qui ne se désactive pas avec les autres extensions....

Ca m'apprendra à ne pas lire les messages d'erreur...


----------



## pachou (15 Août 2012)

J'ai téléchargé il y a 10 jours Safari 6.0 il y a des tas de pages qui ne s'ouvrent pas, ou alors avec une mise en page curieuse, chaque paragraphe à la ligne, mais les hyperliens actifs.
Je suis sur un MB Pro 2009, avec Lion dernière MàJ : 10.7.4
Très fatigant, surtout quand je ne peux pas accéder à mes pages professionnelles.


----------



## eric.cantot@wanadoo.fr (9 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Depuis la MàJ en V6.03 sur mon MBPro 2009, mon App Safari plante lorsque j'essaie d'ouvrir le menu préférence ou de lancer une réinitialisation de l'Application. En fait je me suis aperçu du pb après avoir repéré la présence d'un doublon du module Amazon dans la barre supérieure. Du coup, je n'arrive pas à l'enlever ou le désactiver depuis le menu préfs sans que l'application se bloque et ne réponde plus (roue couleur tournante). De meme, impossible de réinitialiser Safari sans etre confronté au meme problème.

Que faire ? 
Il y a t-il un autre moyen de retirer les modules et autres extensions manuellement ? Mais où se trouvent t-ils exactement dans le système) ? 
Au pire j'aimerai également pouvoir essayer de désinstaller et réinstaller complètement Safari mais comment procéder ?

Merci de vos réponses.

Cordialement


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,



eric.cantot@wanadoo.fr a dit:


> Il y a t-il un autre moyen de retirer les modules et autres extensions manuellement ? Mais où se trouvent t-ils exactement dans le système) ?
> Au pire j'aimerai également pouvoir essayer de désinstaller et réinstaller complètement Safari mais comment procéder ?



Regarde déjà dans ton dossier Bibliothèque (maintenir la touche alt enfoncée en allant dans le menu Aller du Finder) / Safari : tu as le dossier Extensions.

Quant à réinstaller Safari, je ne suis pas sûr que les extensions déjà installées soient effacées.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2013)

eric.cantot@wanadoo.fr a dit:


> Il y a t-il un autre moyen de retirer les modules et autres extensions manuellement ? Mais où se trouvent t-ils exactement dans le système) ?


Ils sont dans : MacintoshHD / Bibliothèque / Internet Plug-Ins

Tu peux déplacer le contenu de ce dossier ailleurs, pour voir si ça règle le problème.
(par exemple dans le dossier Internet Plugs-Ins Disabled qui est juste en dessous, s'il n'existe pas, crée-le).

Si ça règle le problème, tu pourras rapatrier dans le dossier les éléments un par un, en vérifiant à chaque fois que Safari fonctionne normalement.

Quand ça coincera tu sauras que le dernier rapatrié est en cause.

Appliquer la même logique au dossier indiqué par Sly54 : ~/ Bibliothèque / Safari / Extensions.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2013)

j'ai eu ce problème avec la 10 .6 .2
résolu avec 10.6.3 et  ( peut être ? surtout ? )en désinstallant puis réinstallant les 2 seules extensions que j'avais , Clicktoflash et Adblock


----------

